# What is the Most Incredible Knock-out You've Seen in MMA?



## Ferdelance (Jul 18, 2006)

This question should be pretty self-explanatory:
What is the most incredible knock-out you've ever seen in MMA?
What do you think was the most incredible knock-out in MMA history?
Sincerely, Ferdelance


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

*best mma knockout*

I liked yves edwards flying roundhouse neck kick. I cant remember who is opponent was.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

That was Josh "The Punk" Thomson.



For me, the most amazing I've ever seen was Petey Williams delivering that high kick square on the face of Mark "The Hammer" Coleman. The look on Colemans face as he collapsed was priceless. :laugh: 


Pogo


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> That was Josh "The Punk" Thomson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol yeah the look on his face was priceless.

One of the most amazing ones for me would be, Gomi's nice one-two on i think it was Luiz Azeredo, Wand's one-two on Sakuraba was nice but the nicest would be Cro Cop kicking Igor Vovchanchyn in the head, the slow mo on that kick was crazy. Alos Yves Edwards on Thompson was crazy. Theres so many great KO's.


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

I loved one fight were Tank Abbot fought this guy (cant remember) but when he punched him his legs just gave out and he folded like a kindergarten christmas card.

My new favourite would have to be Sell vs Smith where Sell nailed Smith with a body shot. Sell went in for the kill with his hands down and got a nice right hand knockout dilvery. Then Smith laid down afterwards :laugh:


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Tim Sylvia's knockout of Tra was pretty decent, but James Irvin's flying knee is still my favorite.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Quinton "Slampage"(lol) Jackson slaming the shit out of Arona. Can't underestimate a solid slam.

Runner up would be Randlemen KTFO'ing Cro Cop. I NEVER saw that coming.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

man randle man over cc was weak. he hammer fisted him into a ko.
jacksons slam on arona was sick, guys like saku and wandy have gotten triangle's on jackson and just let them go because quinton was going to slam them.


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

*Brad Kohler-Fastest KO in UFC history!*

Kohler the monster knocked out some guy in the first few seconds with a straight right that knocked his opponent flat out!!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> man randle man over cc was weak. he hammer fisted him into a ko.
> jacksons slam on arona was sick, guys like saku and wandy have gotten triangle's on jackson and just let them go because quinton was going to slam them.


It wasn't the most impressive punch, but you say you saw that coming. I was out my seat for like 10 mins.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

nate quarry vs. rich franklin


now that was a sick ko


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Shogun smashing Arona's face was a good one. Even though I'm not a Randleman fan whatsoever his hammerfisting of Crocop was brutal. And of course you gotta love Crocop's left high kick:cheeky4:


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

man cc's kick's take the cake


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> man cc's kick's take the cake


That they do. I'm sure you've seen the fight where he high kicks Hunt and drops him like a sack of potatoes. Hunt got up after that and continued fighting Ain't that some shit. Most people go to sleep.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Diaz over Lawler's gotta be up there too, that was a sick ass fight.


----------



## FitnessGuy (Nov 13, 2006)

Mirko crocop vs. Igor Vovchanchyn with the nice head kick & i also liked Wanderlei Silva vs. Jackson 2 with the gushing of blood at the end


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

STONEMAN said:


> Kohler the monster knocked out some guy in the first few seconds with a straight right that knocked his opponent flat out!!


Chris Clements Fastest MMA knockout ever 3 seconds was sick........
But best knockout I have ever seen is future MMA star Chris Horodecki who fight in the IFL for Bas Rutten's Anaconda's at TKO 23 straight high kick to the face knock the guy right throught the ropes...My buddy chris is amazing at knockouts and entertains everyone 7-0 record 6 by KO and 1 decision

TKO MAJOR LEAGUE MMA - EVENT PICTURES


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Diaz over Lawler's gotta be up there too, that was a sick ass fight.


For sure. Everybody thought Diaz was gonna get his shit stomped in that fight. Lawler went down. He was so pissed when he lost that fight. One of my fav's


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Irvin's flying knee was great. I wish I had the vid somewhere...

Quarry getting completely stiff was a GREAT knockout.

There's a clip I saw the otehr day of Anderson Silva doing like a backhand but with an elbow (I have no idea what you would call that other than a **** your face up with my elbow thrown at you backwards move) and that was NASTY.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

cabby said:


> For sure. Everybody thought Diaz was gonna get his shit stomped in that fight. Lawler went down. He was so pissed when he lost that fight. One of my fav's


Lol. Diaz is taunting his ass the whole fight. Lawler got pwn'ed, then he got up and wanted to start fighting again then fell backwards. That was awesome.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Beeno said:


> Irvin's flying knee was great. I wish I had the vid somewhere...
> 
> Quarry getting completely stiff was a GREAT knockout.
> 
> There's a clip I saw the otehr day of Anderson Silva doing like a backhand but with an elbow (I have no idea what you would call that other than a **** your face up with my elbow thrown at you backwards move) and that was NASTY.


Actually that vid of Silva's ko with the elbow was just posted


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Lol. Diaz is taunting his ass the whole fight. Lawler got pwn'ed, then he got up and wanted to start fighting again then fell backwards. That was awesome.


Yeah it was great. Lawler was so mad but just out of it. He probably wanted to kill Diaz after that.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I just saw some HL with Kid Yamanoto throwing a running flying knee right at the start of the fight. That was one of the sickest things I've ever seen.

Some less popular, yet more recent knockouts, that I think are worth mentioning/watching are Melvin Guillard vs Rick Davis and Spencer Fishcer vs Matt Wiman. Both were solid knockouts. Guillard got a big one-two, and The King landed a huge flying knee.


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> I just saw some HL with Kid Yamanoto throwing a running flying knee right at the start of the fight. That was one of the sickest things I've ever seen.
> 
> Some less popular, yet more recent knockouts, that I think are worth mentioning/watching are Melvin Guillard vs Rick Davis and Spencer Fishcer vs Matt Wiman. Both were solid knockouts. Guillard got a big one-two, and The King landed a huge flying knee.


Yeah Yamamoto has the second record KO in MMA I loved it


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Rich Franklin KO'ing Nate Quarry at UFC 56.
Scott Smith KO'ing Pete Sell at The Ultimate Fighter 4 Finale.
Wanderlei Silva KO'ing Quinton Jackson at PRIDE 28.
Wanderlei Silva KO'ing Kazushi Sakuraba at PRIDE Total Elimination 2003.
Vitor Belfort KO'ing Wanderlei Silva at UFC Brazil - Ultimate Brazil.
Vitor Belfort KO'ing David "Tank" Abbott at UFC 13 - The Ultimate Force.


Those 6 KO's are some of the best and craziest I've ever seen.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

the most memorable KO in UFC history... of course

Big Daddy Gary Goodridge with the elbows from hell 

gggoooooddddd ddaaaaammmm


----------



## cdnfighter72 (Nov 6, 2006)

These are pretty cool...
Pride FC's Deadliest KOs MMA Pride FC UFC (Takuma) - Google Video


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Organik said:


> the most memorable KO in UFC history... of course
> 
> Big Daddy Gary Goodridge with the elbows from hell
> 
> gggoooooddddd ddaaaaammmm


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
That was incredible, i was hooked on the UFC ever since


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

cdnfighter72 said:


> These are pretty cool...
> Pride FC's Deadliest KOs MMA Pride FC UFC (Takuma) - Google Video




Thanks for that video. Awesome KO's in it.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

My favorite is Yoshihiro Nakau getting KOed by Heath Herring at (negative)-0:30 seconds of the first round. Here it is for those who haven't seen it yet.

Also, any KO by Kid Yamamoto or Mike Zambidis is good too.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

alekz e vs. mirko

coleman vs. mirko

bob sapp vs. mirko

wandy vs. mirko

yeah basicly any mirko's kncokout, they are so sick

wandy vs. rampage 1 and 2 and both great ko's.

rampage vs. arona

ortiz vs. tanner

buentello vs. eilers

qiuarry/franklin

i could go ona nd on


----------



## Ferdelance (Jul 18, 2006)

cdnfighter72 said:


> These are pretty cool...
> Pride FC's Deadliest KOs MMA Pride FC UFC (Takuma) - Google Video


Yeah that rocks! Thank you for posting it-Sincerely,ferdelance:thumbsup:


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

The best KO was when Phil barone was fighting Dave Menne !


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Anderson Silva's Standing elbow to Fryklunds face. That ended things pretty quickly.
YouTube - Anderson Silva standing elbow KO


----------

